# GeekVape Wire



## ReaperRXi (10/8/17)

Hi there,

Looking to find out who has stock in GeekVape wire?
I'm looking for Clapton and/or Fused Clapton in SS316L, and Clapton/Fused Clapton in NiCr80?

Thanks


----------



## ArkLyte05 (10/8/17)

Hi @ReaperRXi 

I just checked the vapeking online store and they have this.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/2035


----------

